# final space shuttle Discovery launch STS-133



## Ernie (Feb 24, 2011)

Everything looks go so far for this afternoon's space shuttle launch. Pretty exciting here in central Florida after months of delays. Launch is set for 4:50 (eastern) this afternoon (Thurs, Feb 24, 2011). You can follow it live here...

http://spaceflightnow.com/shuttle/sts133/status.html

spaceflightnow is also a good resource for launches all over the world. Click on the "launch schedule" tab to find a launch near you. 

There are two more shuttle launches after this one later this year (Endeavor and Atlantis), but Discovery, NASA's "favorite" will be retired following its return from the ISS.


----------



## John M (Feb 24, 2011)

'Hoping for a safe and successful trip!


----------



## Shiva (Feb 24, 2011)

Ernie, there is a good documentary on the ISS commented by our very favourite Tom Cruise :evil:. There is a launch of a russian Proton rocket at the beginning and one of a space shuttle. No comments, no music during both launches. Only the raw power of the rockets. I've recorded it and play it loud on my Surround Sound Equipment. Everything shakes in the house. *It's pure bliss!!! * The documentary is called Space Station.


----------



## Ernie (Feb 24, 2011)

She went up with two very minor issues. A tiny bit of heat shield was partially damaged and repaired about an hour before T0, and an IT issue (not sure what it was, the streaming feed was choppy due to bandwith issues) at about T-4min. Looked pretty good from here. Will have to get closer for one of the next two! I want my wife and son to feel the earth rumble! It's really crazy.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 9, 2011)

BOOM... BOOM... and she's back on the ground safe. 

The dual sonic booms are really cool to hear in person, but it is cloudy (and 77 F  ) here today, so we couldn't see Discovery on her way back to the cape. On a clear day, it's possible to see it from Orlando, depending on trajectory. 

Endeavor has already been rolled out to the launch pad for her launch scheduled for April 19. Atlantis is due to go up in late June, then no more shuttle missions. 

If you can't make it to these, watch for Delta 4 or 5 HEAVY launch dates during your next Florida trip, they are pretty dramatic too. (non-heavies aren't as spectacular)


----------



## NYEric (Mar 9, 2011)

Oh the pastimes of the idle rich! oke:


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 9, 2011)

Truly the end of an era.


----------



## Ernie (Apr 6, 2011)

Shot from the fourth floor patio from my work. UCF is in northeast Orlando about 30 miles from the launch pad. 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## NYEric (Apr 7, 2011)

Patio, at work!?!


----------



## Ernie (Apr 7, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Patio, at work!?!



Dude, you don't even want to see the view from my office then.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 7, 2011)

My main office is on the 36 floor and has a killer view but out here in the field I look out into some shrubs and a dismal street. At least its near the beach.


----------



## Ernie (May 16, 2011)

Space Shuttle Endeavor successfully launched ~9:00 this morning for STS-134. It is a cloudy morning, so couldn't see much at all. Endeavor got a couple degrees up on the horizon then disappeared behind clouds. Even folks in Titusville said the view was terrible. Traffic in central Florida will be terrible until at least dinner time. 

Atlantis is last up for the shuttle program. Due to launch sometime in mid-July.


----------



## NYEric (May 16, 2011)

They see that there will be millions to watch the last launch, Hmmm..


----------



## SlipperFan (May 16, 2011)

Nice shot, Ernie.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 8, 2011)

STS-135... Beans and cornbread are go. 

Wow! Again, the view was sub-par to say the least, but it's always awesome to see that beast go up. Anyone make a trip here to see it? I was bummed they sent it up today- weather conditions were barely good enough. Woulda been great to have the FINAL shuttle launch be on a perfect, clear day. Our nation should be proud of the shuttle program. Looking forward to the final, signature double sonic booms re-entering shuttles give later this month.


----------



## Shiva (Jul 8, 2011)

Ernie said:


> STS-135... Beans and cornbread are go.
> 
> Wow! Again, the view was sub-par to say the least, but it's always awesome to see that beast go up. Anyone make a trip here to see it? I was bummed they sent it up today- weather conditions were barely good enough. Woulda been great to have the FINAL shuttle launch be on a perfect, clear day. Our nation should be proud of the shuttle program. Looking forward to the final, signature double sonic booms re-entering shuttles give later this month.



The space shuttle was a magnificent machine unfortunately strung around a very dangerous booster and external fuel tank complex. The Russians had one called Buran which had a much safer launching system in theory. But it only flew once and on automatic. 

There is an urgent need for a new space vehicle and new goals. Let's hope it won't take too long to put it all together.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 8, 2011)

Warp-speed.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 8, 2011)

I feel for all those in the space program that have now lost their jobs.


----------



## Clark (Jul 9, 2011)

Uncle Sam's credit card is tapped.


----------

